# Plum wine revisited



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 5, 2008)

Another of my back yard fruit attempts is plum wine. Started initial fermentation on 9-14-08. Racked three times.. last racking 10-15-08. Plan on racking this morning again. Still quite cloudy as I expected from the information I have gathered about plum wine. I have two one gallon jugs... should I add a couple campden tabs on this racking?


Thanks guys ... do appreciate all the input and expertise.. Finally found someone that is a bit of a wine lover. She thought my strawberry wine lacked body...




. Added grape concentrate to that. Moutains are getting hit with gobs of snow for you ski lovers. Ok, I am rambling.. enjoy, and be safe.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful color.
Were they wild plums or the big black/purple ones????

If you have some other jugs of wine that need clearing....then, split a package of Super-Kleer amongst them.

I see you have Vin-Brite filter....do you like it???
They say you can use it to polish wines, but, your Plum might be a little too cloudy to use it....this is from what I have 'heard through the grape vine'.


----------



## PeterZ (Nov 5, 2008)

That wine looks good. It's a little early to expect perfect clarity. Two questions. Did you add pectic enzyme? The haze you are seeing may be pectin haze. Did you use a clarifier? If not, I would not expect the wine to be clear at this point. How well degassed is it? OK, that's three questions, but if you haven't degassed then the CO2 will hold finer solids in suspension.


Give it some time.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 5, 2008)

See, thats why I enjoy this site so much... excellent advice. I did add pectic enzyme. Have not used a clarify. Have not degassed (actually I just learned about degassing this past week). I am patient.. no hurry. Oh yeah, when I rack this should I add a couple campden tabs? 


Havent used the vinebrit yet... still have not bottled any wine. I backsweetened the strawberry couple days ago... giving it a couple more days just to make sure fermentation will not start up again. 


Plums were from neighbors back yard.. not very large, about the size of golf ball and were a dark purple


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a few items to order from george.. was going to ask which clarify I should use.. Super Kleer sounds good to me... Have other wines that will need it.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 5, 2008)

At the last racking on 10-15 the sg was 1,001. Looking at the wine it does not appear to be fermenting anymore.. will test the sg again when I rack but waiting back to hear if I should use campden tabs at this point and should I degass now.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 5, 2008)

Since you have racked a couple times already, you probably should add 1(ONE) Campden tablet per gallon. Also you don't mention adding any sorbate along with campden before sweetening the one with juice. If you don't , it is apt to start fermenting in the bottle in the future.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks appleman... will rerack with 2 campden tabs. On the strawberry I did add the campden tabs, sorbate, and I did degass. On the plum.. should I be degassing now.. and is degassing required on all wines? If so, when is the best time to degass.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 5, 2008)

Degassing is required of all wines unless you want them fizzy and cloudy. Some wines if given enough time will degass themselves. After the wine is dry and you rack it off any lees, you can stir it well or use a vacuum to degas. After the C02 is out of the wine, it will clear much easier. With white wine from my grapes, after it is dry , I add the k-meta and sometimes that addition causes the wine to vent off most of the C02. It also drops most of the dead yeast withing days like a clearing agent would. Some of my whites- in particular the Chardonel, that were started just a few weeks ago are already clear.


I mention adding the k-meta to whites and not the reds, because those go through MLF and can't have the added k-meta yet.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 5, 2008)

I always degas right when my wine is stable and thats checked by taking a SG reading a few days in a row to make sure that it has not dropped at all. At that point I always add k-meta, sorbate and degas well. After it is degassed well then you can either let time clear your wine or add fining agent and SuperKleer KC is my choice for that.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 5, 2008)

Will do that in the morning.. add two campden, sorbate, and degass. I will be letting it sit to clear up. Thanks for the info, have a great evening.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 6, 2008)

degassing the plum wine now. Last two sg readings were 1,001. this mornings was the same. I has no doubt stopped fermenting with a touch of sugar left.. Is this a problem? When it clears up I plan on backsweetening anyway.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 6, 2008)

well, degassing the plum. Tested sg 1,001... same reading the last two times. Beating the heck out of it for 2 minutes... letting it rest for 20. Did that 4 times. This is a picture after the last time.. seems like its not getting any better. Do you think its ok to rack it now... or should I beat the snot out of it some more?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 6, 2008)

You should be doing this in a carboy so as not to expose it to too much 02, will, be fine so dont panic. You can tell better when its in a carboy also by looking at the size bubbles that are rising from the sides to the top. Small bubbles are C02 being expelled, those are the 1's we want to rid our wine of.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 6, 2008)

Also besides putting it in the carboy it looks like you are stirring to a vortex and creating froth, not getting gas out. If you are using a drill, slow it down a lot. Once a little whirlpool starts up, stop or slow way down.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks guys.. I racked it after it settled down from what you saw in the picture. Need to get another carboy. The plum wine was in 2 one gallon jugs. Need to make a trip to the local beer/wine store. Hate to give them my cash.. they have no interest in wine makers other than taking their money.. nor do they have the knowledge. Now if we were talking beer they would be doing cartwheels. You are correct appleman.. was using a paddle and making the vortex... Now I did put in 2 crushed campden tabs just before I started stirring... would have that caused some of the excess foam. Heck with it... I need to make out a shopping list and give George a call, need lots of goodies. Have a great evening and thanks for the input Wade and Appleman.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 6, 2008)

I always notice when I add sulfite in any form that isnt pre dissolved in wine or water that it will make the foam up so I now dissolve the sulfite in some wine extracted for this purpose then add it back.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 6, 2008)

I did mixed it up in a half a glass of wine before adding it. Next time I will make sure I have the proper equipment available... so I better get in that order.. thanks


----------



## grapeman (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes it can cause some foaming. It can actually cause some of the C02 to come out of suspension without even stirring. Last weekend, I was adding 1/4 teaspoon of k-meta to a dozen or so carboys of white wines from grapes. A few of them came close to foaming over from the k-meta without even stirring. Withing minutes they were dropping lees also. A few of them are almost clear now.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 6, 2008)

This is quite interesting... got to get all this good info in my memory bank. With the help of my grandaughter we will be bottling my first wine. Looking forward to that. Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Nov 6, 2008)

Thats typically how I ended up here!


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 6, 2008)

*Good Job. Thats hilarious.. looks like something I could do. hey, it looks like my plum wine.



*


----------



## Wade E (Nov 6, 2008)

Funny thing is I think that was my plum wine last year!


----------



## vino08 (Nov 7, 2008)

That is a good pick to prepare us newbies to maybe put towels on the floor. I am due to mix mine (degas?) on Monday if the sg is good.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Dec 10, 2008)

Degassed the plum this morning, not much gas.. Still a bit cloudy but getting better.Sg 1,001..and not going any lower.. which is ok.. plan on backsweetening at bottling time anyway to about 1,005.



*Edited by: RkyMtnWine *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 10, 2008)

Beautiful color....

How does it taste???

Were they wild plums or the big purple ones????

Nice festive touch with the Holiday figurines...

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2008)

I love my plum wine so much. Next year Im going to make a serious batch of this stuff!


----------



## Eland (Dec 10, 2008)

Since you've degassed already, whywouldn't you go ahead and stabilize and backsweeten now rather than at bottling time and risk renewed fermentation in the bottle?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2008)

I see 2 ways of thinking on this question, some like to wait till its aged a little as the wine will seem a little sweeter after the wine has mellowed a bit. Some like to sweeten now in case there is some drop out from what they add to sweeten and Ive seen even the simple syrup cloud up a wine once or twice so what I do is sweeten now but just keep it a little lower then what I really want.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Dec 10, 2008)

mix of plums from neighbors tree and some fresh ones purchased from grocery store.. Believe they were California plums.. Very nice flavor.. not much smell of the plum but it is there. I would like to have it completely clear before I stabilize it.. after that let it sit for a while and then backsweeten... let it sit for a week or so and make sure it doesnt referment... please correct me if I should do this different.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2008)

I like to sweeten before it clears as sometimes that clouds it back up, Ive had it happen to me twice with simple syrup which I dont really ever use anymore as i like the juice thing better unless its a white grape wine.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Jan 20, 2009)

After Super-Kleer.... and before.


----------



## admiral (Jan 20, 2009)

Boy! That SuperKleer did a good job. Beautiful color. Taste?


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Jan 20, 2009)

No taste test yet... will be bottling this morning and see how it is... its gotta be good...no other option.


----------



## Scott (Jan 20, 2009)

That does have a very nice color, it has to be good.


Way to stay with it, nice work


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 20, 2009)

Beautiful!!!
We usually rack again after using Super-Kleer....sometimes it does drop even more...Hard to believe it would as clear as your is.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks wonderful.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Jan 20, 2009)

bottles and tastes great... love the color.And bottled.



Now i have a question for you serious wine makers... When you first started in the hobby... how did you keep peoples hands out of the cookie jar until its aged.. gads.. i am running out of wine... and nothings aged..





bottled


----------



## grapeman (Jan 20, 2009)

RkyMtnWine said:


> bottles and tastes great... love the color.And bottled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Make massive amounts of wine to keep ahead of greedy hands*.


Also let friends and family know that this is your hobby and while you appreciate that they like it, it costs a fair amount of money to make it. That usually gets the point across. If that doesn't work, give them your worst unaged wine you have- knowing they will drink it too young and not be in such a hurry for replacements.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2009)

Here is what I keep in my wine cellar to keep everyones hands out!




Just kidding, here is my security!




and when that aint enough I have back up!


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Jan 23, 2009)

*I gotta get me some of those critters... Hilarious wade.




*


----------



## barryjo (Jan 13, 2010)

Wade. I haven't found any of those listed in my catalogs. Must be something froma really serious wine makers catalog.Then too, the S&amp;H could be outrageous.


----------



## intoxicating (Jan 14, 2010)

"Also let friends and family know that this is your hobby and while you
appreciate that they like it, it costs a fair amount of money to make
it. If that doesn't work, give them
your worst unaged wine you have- knowing they will drink it too young
and not be in such a hurry for replacements."

I haven't had that work, they all wanted more of any that I shared. I recommend that they buy the kit, corks (and bottles or give you free empties), you make the wine, then split it bottles 50/50. They bear the financial burden, and you get something for your time and trouble. They then have 15 bottles to drink too young if they want, or wait till it is better. They also have a few to trade with you if you have another variety they like. It is still cheaper for them than buying commercially produced wine, and better quality.


----------

